# Touche "Suppr" sur iPad??



## stéphane33 (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir s'il existe la touche (ou une commande) Suppr qui permait d'effacer un caractère situé à DROITE sur l'iPad (ou iPhone)??
Merci d'avance


----------



## MacSedik (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

à ma connaissance non (il n y a pas comme sur les Mac la touche fn qui combinée a la touche supprimer permet d'effacer vers "l'avant").


----------

